# Howdy all!!!



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I thought I'd take a second and say Howdy to everyone. I'm a bit of a wall flower so I doubt you will even know I'm here  LOL. Anyway I look forward to meeting those I don't know and sharing and talking with those that I do


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Aaaaarrrrrgh. :xbones: Won't know you're here? What about all the looting and pillaging?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

well well the Nutter finally made it over here LOL just kidding. Welcome Peanut.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey peanut5150 and welcome


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

welcome, better get off that wall, lol.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Peanut5150. Nice to have you here.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Peanut!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Peanut, I remember chatting with you on Crypt Chat  
It's nice to have you with us!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Man, I guess they'll let ANYONE in here! Welcome aboard Peanut, glad to see you.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the madhouse Peanut! Glad to see you here


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Peanut5150 said:


> Well I thought I'd take a second and say Howdy to everyone. I'm a bit of a wall flower so I doubt you will even know I'm here  LOL. Anyway I look forward to meeting those I don't know and sharing and talking with those that I do


 OMG!!!! They will just let anyone in here won't they!!! man oh man... Zombie F!!!!! help!!!! I think Peanut hacked himself in here .. surely you wouldn't allow his kind in here now would you ..lol... hee hee


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Pnut, welcome aboard. I notice no one has said Peanut Sucks yet. Oooops, I just did, lol. It's a joke everyone, Pnut has a tendency to win all the prop prizes ,lol.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Its PTRAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Big shout outs to Mr P-nut*

Who invited this p-nut guy anyways its like we just put up with him on crypt chat cause we have to...LMAO  Im Just Kidding P-nut good to see you here and Welcome. BobC


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't act so surprised Holly... Your here as well LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey peanut, welcome.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, peanut!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A hairy Howdy and WELCOME, Mr P-nut


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

The Welcome Peanut5150 is a year old thread that has managed to reappear. I am certainly not against welcoming him, but ironically he has been a member longer than I have.  Just curious.


----------

